# Bp



## needinthenatreg (Nov 18, 2008)

BP is...
- COxSVR
- SVxHR
- SVxCO
- COxHR
- MAP-ICP


----------



## needinthenatreg (Nov 19, 2008)

*come on*

this is strait up off an exam...help me understand...please


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 19, 2008)

Acutally, it ought to be right out of your book, go check that.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 19, 2008)

google, the most amazing invention of the 20th century:

BP = CO X PVR(Blood Pressure = cardiac output X systemic Vascular Resistance)
CO = HR X SV(Cardiac Output =Heart Rate X Stroke Volume)
BP = (HR X SV) X PVR
So…
Blood Pressure=Heart rate X Stroke Volume X Peripheral Vascular Resistance


----------



## needinthenatreg (Nov 19, 2008)

*thanks*

Thank you very much, K


----------

